# LL low the dam night fishing 8/14 - 8/15/15



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!! no need to go fishing in the HOT sun during the day getting cook sizzle like a piece of bacon. Been experimenting the night fishing and all I can say is it's way better than fishing the day time,at least for me it is. All my catch and limits retain for whites and cats happen during the night. By early morning I catch my two stripers and im done with a grand slam of cat,whites,stripers. I try big top surface water lights. I try green submersible. And last I try no lights except for the navigation lights at the stern of my boat. Green lights and stern light seems to be the best. I rig my stern lights to be adjustable sitting right on top just a few feet from the water surface and it worked great. After just a few hours of green lights I had lots of bait under the boat and a good school of whites tearing up those bait fish. I was using the cast net near the green light and must of caught my limit of whites using the cast nett,but all was return to the water. Much fun catching them on rod and reel. Now i don't want to give everyone the wrong impression thinking everyone can go down there at night and catch a crazy amount of fish like i did,but for the few that can find them it's catching and releasing all night. All I can concluded that yes the whites bites like crazy at night and from here on all my white catching is gonna be done at night below the dam. The bait of choice was a blue back chrome rattle trap. I think the fish key in on the sounds and vibration the traps make at night.
Tight lines folks and go try some night fishing. Its very enjoyable without the Hot sun beating down on you.

Friday night catch











Saturday night. Quick limits of cats and whites


Caught this gator on 8lb test. It was and epic battle to get my rattle trap back and I won!!!


Caught my two stripers saurday evening than two hours into the dark night fill my cooler with a full limit of whites,cats,striper. 


My brand new rattle trap. Not so now when them whites was attacking it at night.


We are fortunate to have such a great lake and dam for the good folks here on 2cool.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I saw you there Saturday evening Bruce. You were one boat over from me. My son and I have wearing the the Stripers and whites out using Rattle Traps. Pretty much when the sun goes down below the levy it the stripers and bigger whites move in and the smaller schooly whites move out.


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

You are tearing it up down there Bruce! You da man


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

awesome!! I'm drooling. Where do you launch?


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Good job Bruce, we too did a good number on the Whites at night. Launch on the East side middle ramp be safe and go slow. Make sure you have a good anchor for the cable.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

goodable said:


> awesome!! I'm drooling. Where do you launch?


Pay for an access tag at browders. Safer to launch on the east ramp closest to the bridge. The second ramp next to it toward the dam side is damage below the water line. Go try it I guaranteed you will catch a fish (1 fish). LOL


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Good grief! What's a meat haul!

I am thinking about taking my skiff there but don't know where to launch the boat.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

East side middle ramp is the safest one to use. We put in a CC Kenner 18 and have not issues.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

thanks guys! I'll take a trip out there Friday night.


----------



## BENfishing (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow Bruce! Nice meat haul.


----------

